# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Mbase - Ndarja Prozë 2007

## Fiori

*MBASE*


Ja, gjendem në një dhomë hoteli. Jam shtrirë mbi një shtrat prej druri, mbi rroba. Një çarçaf i bardhë është kthyer deri në gjysëm të shtratit, nga ku shfaqet pastaj një batanije pambuku e vjetëruar. Me siguri që duhet të ketë pasur diçka të kuqe në ngjyrat e saj. Këtë e dalloj nga një vello e lehtë e kuqërremtë e cila të kujton ngjyrën e dheut të ngjeshur. Babai ka zbritur deri poshtë në sportel, më ka thënë të mos lëviz. Nuk vonohet, thjesht do të pyesë për orarin e autobusit nesër në mëngjes. Ai kthehet, e shoh në sy. Ende nuk të ka zënë ? më pyet ai duke lënë mbi tavolinë një panine. Jo, i përgjigjem unë, nuk më zë. Ska sesi, vazhdon ai, ke fjetur gjatë gjithë rrugës. Nata bie. Babai mbyll perdet. Nga jashtë, drita ngjyrë qumështi e një llampadari të madh depërton në dhomën tonë pa pyetur shumë për perdet e ngrëna ngjyrë bezhë. Shkojmë hamë bukë, thotë babai dhe ngrihet. Ngrihem dhe unë, i lehtësuar paksa që do të shoh njerëz. Më pëlqen të shoh njerëz nëpër restorante. Më pëlqen ti shoh tek përtypen e tek flasin për hallet e tyre. Por më pëlqen më pak të më shohin. Kushedi, ndoshta ngaqë atëherë e ndjej veten si në faj. Biem poshtë. Hyjmë në restorant. Shohim me sy një tavolinë jo pranë derës dhe drejtohemi për nga ajo. Pa zhurmë, eci duke vështruar majtas-djathtas njerëzit që më kanë kthyer shpinën. Disa përballë më shohin dhe ata. Nuk arrij të kap asgjë në vështrimet e tyre. Syri më kap një shpinë të gjerë, ca shpatulla të fuqishme ku përsipër tyre dallohet një kokë e vogël burri. I kërrusur, të dyja duart të zëna, në njërën bukën e në tjetrën lugën, ai ha një pjatë me bishtaja. Herë pas here, kthen një bilur birrë. Ky njeri duhet të jetë shumë i fuqishëm, mendoj unë dhe ndërkohë kemi mbërritur tek tavolina jonë. Ulemi. Babai kërkon me sy kamarierin, i cili duket i trazuar, tejet i trazuar dhe ecën me një shpejtësi si një milingonë që sapo është ngacmuar nga një fije kashte e cila është e fiksuar në një dorë fëmije, fëmijë që zbavitet me plotfuqishmërinë e vet. Kamarier ! thërret babai, pa rezultat. Kthej kokën nga babai dhe më vjen keq. Në sytë e tij ndjej njëfarë zemërimi të lehtë dhe një padurim që sapo ka filluar të zgjohet. Kthej kokën nga kamarieri dhe filloj ta urrej që nuk vjen aq shpejt sa çkërkon babai. E shoh tek vërtitet nga tavolina në tavolinë, herë i ngarkuar me pjata e herë me një bllok në dorë, dhe veshi më kap tek-tuk ndonjë "faleminderit" të tij. Por, ndërsa ndjek me vëmendje sjelljet e tij, dëgjoj një "Mirëdita, çfarë dëshironi ?". Kthej kokën dhe shoh një femër të re, diku tek të njëzet e pestat, e bukur, shumë e bukur, me një lëkurë të bardhë qumështi e me mollëza të buta e të rrumbullakta. Nuk e di pse, gjëja e parë që shoh tek një femër janë mollëzat. Më pëlqen gjithçka e pastër, e hijshme, e rregullt. Me siguri që kjo duhet të më ketë ardhur nga ora e bukurshkrimit ku fletorja ime del për çdo ditë para klasës. Babai porosit, i qetë, prania e vajzës së re nuk e ka turbulluar fare. Mua, po. Bukuri të tilla nuk shihen përditë. Ia ngul sytë dhe kam dëshirë ti them që e dua shumë, që dua ta shoh papushim, që dua të më flasë, por vetëm kaq. Babai më pyet çfarë dëshiroj. Nuk di çti them. Atëherë i ngatërroj diçka të llojit : Merr diçka që të pëlqen dhe ty. Atëherë babai porosit një meze (e adhuroj mezen) dhe pastaj një pjatë bamje, si dhe në fund një krem karamel. Vajza e re më buzëqesh dhe ikën. Ajo e ka vënë re turbullimin tim. Ndihem flakë, me siguri që faqet e mia janë prush. Dashuria, vallë ? Po, nuk kam pse ta fsheh, kjo është dashuria. Por këtë ia them vetëm vetes, babai nuk duhet të dijë asgjë nga këto. Hamë në heshtje dhe në fund babai më pyet nëse më kishin pëlqyer. Shumë, i përgjigjem unë duke u marrë pak më gjatë me krem karamelin. Vajza e re vjen dhe babai paguan. Kam dëshirë ti them atij që ti lerë vajzës një bakshish, por nuk flas asgjë. Babai mi ka lexuar mendimet dhe i lë një bakshish jo të vogël. Vajza e re buzëqesh dhe një herë dhe largohet. Babai më thotë të ngrihemi. Ngjitemi në dhomë. Ora ka ecur dhe lodhja e ka bërë të vetën. Shtrihem, futem poshtë rrobave. Babai më uron një natë të mirë dhe fik dritën. Drita e llampadarit vazhdon të jetë e ftuara jonë. Nganjëherë, drita të gjata makinash krijojnë figura të çuditshme mbi mur. Filloj të përfytyroj gjithçka me këto lëvizje hijesh. Nuk e di sa kam ndenjur ashtu por më del gjumi dhe ndjehem i pushtuar nga një ndjenjë e pashpjegueshme frike, një ndjenjë hiçi, dëgjoj vetëm zhurmën e asgjësë. Befas, një dritë makine më sjell ndërmend që jam në një hotel, që duhet të jetë mesnatë dhe që babai im gjendet as dy metra larg meje. Më zë gjumi ashtu dhe humbas në ëndrra që shuhen me të rënë drita e agimit.


Njëzet vjet më pas, gjendem në të njëjtin hotel. Diçka ka ndryshuar por pikat e mia të referimit aty janë. Vendosja e dhomave, shkallët, numrat mbi dyer. Kanë ndryshuar vetëm çarçafët, batanijet si dhe poçet e llampave. Kam ardhur të pres babain në aeroportin e Rinasit. Ka qenë jashtë shtetit. Ca kushërinj të vet, kush dreqin e di çjanë. Di që kanë ikur shumë herët, punë pushteti e punë armiqsh klasash, por vetia ime prej njeriu të mbyllur ka bërë që tu bie tërthor këtyre gjërave. Ngrihem dhe bie në restorant. Ha mëngjes, marr makinën dhe dal për në aeroport. Babai kthehet sipas parashikimit. Vajti mirë udhëtimi ? Shumë mirë, përgjigjet ai, kishim dhe verë në avion. Kthej kokën nga babai dhe shoh thinjat e tij. Më duket njeri tjetër, i ndryshuar, më i heshtur. Shkojmë, i them unë dhe ngjitem në makinë. Ulet dhe ai dhe drejtohemi nga hoteli. Ngjitemi në dhomë, lëmë bagazhet dhe babai shtrihet të pushojë pak. Nuk flet. Baba ? i them unë. Po ? më përgjigjet ai. Je mirë ? e pyes unë. Po, po, skam gjë, thjesht pak i lodhur. Dhe çudi, shton ai me një zë gati në shuarje, gjithë ai avion dhe nuk ndihej fare. Nuk flas asgjë. Do hamë drekë ? i them babait kur shoh që i hapi sytë. Po, më thotë ai, dhe madje më ka marrë dhe uria. Zbresim në restorant. Kujtime të hershme, të vjetra, që vetëm kujtesa e një fëmije mund ti ketë ruajtur deri tani. Ulemi në një tavolinë dhe kthej kokën të shoh kamarierin. Është një vajzë, e shquaj nga larg, ajo na ka parë që jemi klientë të sapoardhur dhe drejtohet nga ne. Është e re, e bukur, fërkoj sytë mos po shoh ndonjë ëndërr, kujtimet vërshojnë, sytë mjegullohen dhe humbasin në flokët e bukur të vajzës së re të para njëzet viteve. Ajo mbërrin dhe na thotë mirëdita. E përshendesim dhe porosisim. Ndihem keq, i turbulluar. Mos kam rënë në dashuri ? Oh, jo, nuk besoj, madje jam i sigurtë. Njëherë jetohet ajo, dashuria e pastër, e çiltër, pa asnjë prapamendim, pa asnjë interes, tashmë jam i rritur, kam filluar të kuptoj çështë jeta. Por gjithsesi, nuk e fsheh që vajza e re është shumë e bukur. Do të kisha mundur fare mirë të bija në dashuri me të, por kjo nuk bëhet tani me një rrahje zemre, apo me një pulitje sysh të turpëruar. Vajza e re bën një buzëqeshje të rastit dhe largohet. Kthehem nga babai. Shoh ballin e tij të rrudhur, të menduar. Çmendon vallë ai ? A i kujtohet dhe atij ajo mbrëmje e para njëzet viteve ku djali i tij i vogël kishte rënë në dashuri me një kamariere të bukur ? Nuk besoj. Por nuk i dihet, gjithçka mund të ndodhë. Askush nuk e di çndodh prapa kockës së sheshtë të ballit të një njeriu. Ndërkohë, shoh sytë e tij që drejtohen nga dera e restorantit. Kthej kokën dhe shoh një grua tek të dyzetë e pestat, ndoshta dhe ca më shumë. Nuk e dalloj aq mirë, është ende larg. Por shpejt e heq vështrimin nga ajo, çështje mirësjellje. Babai e sheh dhe një copë herë, në ballin e tij kap një drithërimë të lehtë Jam me shpinë nga gruaja, ajo afrohet, dëgjohet zhurma e takave të saj të holla, dhe kalon përbri tavolinës sonë. Babai nuk e ka mendjen tek ajo, është diku tjetër. Ndoshta nuk ka zbritur ende nga avioni. Kur ngre kokën të shoh kalimthi fytyrën e gruas, vë re që ajo më sheh me ca sy të ndezur dhe gjuha e saj, e dalë nga një gojë e rrumbullakët, fillon të bëjë një rrotullim, dy rrotullime, tre rrotullime përreth buzëve të lyera me një të kuq të rëndë deri në shkarravitje. Ishte një prostitutë. E ndërsa ajo më sheh në sy dhe lëviz shpejt gjuhën e saj si një ftesë për një akt të rëndomtë, ndjej që gjaku ka vërshyer nga të gjitha udhët e tij të mundshme, me një shpejtësi që koka fillon të më vijë vërdallë, sytë më mbërthehen si të hipnotizuar mbi sytë e saj, dhe atëherë, ajo çka unë pashë, në një çast vegimi të turbullt që ringjitej thellë ne skutat dhe kthinat e kujtesës sime, ishte ishte dashuria ime e parë.

Ja, kështu ka ndodhur, por mbase dhe jo. Nuk e mbaj mend mirë, gjithçka është e turbullt, mosha ka bërë të sajën. A mos ishte e gjitha kjo veçse një ëndërr ? Mbase

----------


## desaparacidos

Mire.
Vertet.

----------

